# Cobb county



## Tennessee Buck (Aug 22, 2013)

The deer are all over cobb and It looks like a good year. I joined a club this year after  hunting  cobb only the last three years . But will kill all my Does In cobb   .  It sure Is nice to hunt @ home   good luck to all you cobb co hunters and happy hunting .


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 25, 2013)

I never thought I would say this but I hope it doesn't rain for 3 months.. My flat Cobb properties dry creek beds are no longer dry and it seems to be affecting my deer movement..


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Aug 26, 2013)

Hunter922 said:


> I never thought I would say this but I hope it doesn't rain for 3 months.. My flat Cobb properties dry creek beds are no longer dry and it seems to be affecting my deer movement..



Yep x2  I have several places under water, And the bugs are real bad  this year for sure


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 26, 2013)

Tennessee Buck said:


> Yep x2  I have several places under water, And the bugs are real bad  this year for sure



No doubt on the bugs..Get eat up every time I change out cards on the cameras. The bug spray doesn't even phase them..


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 31, 2013)

The water at my Cobb spot has really effected the deer movement! The bugs will carry you away also.


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Aug 31, 2013)

deerbandit said:


> The water at my Cobb spot has really effected the deer movement! The bugs will carry you away also.



Yep  the old thermacell will get used a lot  this year


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 2, 2013)

That's just what we needed more rain...


----------



## No2sc2 (Sep 7, 2013)

I see them everywhere but too bad I don't bow hunt.


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 20, 2013)

Afternoons have been productive so far. Plenty of nannys and a few smaller bucks. Couple of new bucks showed up but they are staying out of range for now..Most of our movement has been between 6:00 pm and 7:00 pm..


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Sep 27, 2013)

Hunter922 said:


> Afternoons have been productive so far. Plenty of nannys and a few smaller bucks. Couple of new bucks showed up but they are staying out of range for now..Most of our movement has been between 6:00 pm and 7:00 pm..



I watched three bucks togather the other afternoon @ 620 pm . more In the afternoon for sure ..


----------



## Hunter922 (Oct 8, 2013)

yay, more water...


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 25, 2013)

When do Cobb deer rut?


----------



## Hunter922 (Oct 29, 2013)

feathersnantlers said:


> When do Cobb deer rut?



Whenever the ladies tell them they can.. Usually around the first week or two in November they are chasing or tending..


----------



## SouthernProperZ (Nov 4, 2013)

hows it looking now man? i'm about to go out this week. Seems rut has begun obviously. Have property near Marietta. Where are you huntin in cobb?


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Nov 6, 2013)

There out searching now I had a monster 10pt @ 15 yards last week  and could not move he never saw me . I'm stuck on this show now and can't hunt !


----------



## the HEED! (Nov 7, 2013)

saw good chasing, grunting, answering calls from big 6 pts, small 8 pts last saturday, havent seen much this week. Wind from the east has spoiled the tract behind the house. Saw a decent 8 right behind the fence sunday night after dark. he was out looking for some fun i reckon. I'll be hitting it Fri morn, 37 degrees, good looking weekend too, NW winds. Big boys will move soon.


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Nov 8, 2013)

9 does this am they were moving good


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 10, 2013)

They are on there feet for sure. Killed a Thick 8 pt. with a huge body ( 185 pounds) cruising this morning and have had 3 of our bigger bucks over the last week around our sets that have just skirted our stands staying in the 40 yard range..Back at it this P.M..


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats ! Send me a pick.  What part of Cobb u hunting @ ?


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 25, 2013)

Same stand 3 bucks killed, and multiple different bucks seen chasing or trailing does over the last week.... Wind and rain is going to put a damper on things til' Thursday..


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Nov 30, 2013)

I got a nice 8 pt in my austell spot last night


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hunters safety course is going to be hosted at Sunny Side Church  2510 east cherokee dr Woodstock Ga. It is this Saturday December 7th and it will be starting at 8AM and end at 5PM Lunch will be provided by Sunnyside Church. You can get your study material at Excalibur arms. 3800 Holly Springs PRKWY. Canton Ga. All ages are welcome!


----------



## SouthernProperZ (Dec 4, 2013)

Dang! wish i saw that earlier! I need to get my license so I can venture off of my Private land and go hunt with my buddies!


----------



## SouthernProperZ (Dec 4, 2013)

Tennessee Buck said:


> I got a nice 8 pt in my austell spot last night



where at in austell? I got a buddy that hunts over there too and has shown me some big deer on cam!


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Dec 6, 2013)

Off clay rd


----------



## SouthernProperZ (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah that's where my buddy hunts


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Jan 3, 2014)

I think all the Cobb deer are moving mid day now what about you guys which Is better Am or pm ?


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Jan 11, 2014)

I think the austell deer are too smart so I'm going to go hunt the stupid ones in Smyrna


----------

